# Identification help



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Now that the lawn is mostly gone/going dormant the inconsistencies in turf are more apparent. Please help identify the following pictures. All I know about the grass is, sod installed in 2017 on new construction.Thanks


----------



## Sojiiro109 (Jan 28, 2021)

Is that bermuda?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It all looks like Bermuda except not 100% certain on A and C.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Agreed with the others, that all looks like bermuda.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks, I decided to burn it all down so I can do a reno this year.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Bingbango said:


> Thanks, I decided to burn it all down so I can do a reno this year.


What do you mean by "burn it all down"? Burning bermuda will make one of the nicest bermuda yards when it greens up. If you meant glyphosate, plan on multiple apps a few weeks apart before considering it dead.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Bingbango said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I decided to burn it all down so I can do a reno this year.
> ...


Glyphosate! yes multiple apps. Thanks


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Why are you killing it? You could make it look awesome!


----------

